# 2015 PQRS Measures for Pain Management and Anesthesia Billing



## gschues1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi all!
Does anyone have any information regarding what PQRS measures are reportable for Pain Management and Anesthesia in 2015? We are struggling to find much detailed information regarding the new implementations and rules for our specialty - Tony Mira has provided us with his interpretations but I would always like to have as much information as possible before we make any final decisions.
Thank you for your time! Happy Holidays!


----------



## dwaldman (Dec 29, 2014)

1. Measure #30 Timing of antibiotic-administrating physician has been retired for 2015

Measure #30: Perioperative Care: Timing of Prophylactic Antibiotic?Administering Physician   Removed from PQRS 

2. Need to select one cross cutting measure to report. The list of cross cutting measures can be found at this link

http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Quality...ssessment-Instruments/PQRS/MeasuresCodes.html

3. Need to select 9 measures that covered at least 3 national quality strategy  domains, if available based on the measure that are applicable.

4. Applicable measures could include:
# 193 Perioperative temperature management
# 76 Prevention of CVC blood stream infection
# 145 Radiology: Exposure Time Reported for Procedures Using Fluoroscopy
#44: Coronary Artery Bypass Graft (CABG): Preoperative Beta-Blocker in Patients with Isolated CABG Surgery 
#131 Pain assessment and follow up
#130 Documentation of current medications in medical record
#110 Influenza immunization
#111 Pneumonia Vaccination
#226 Tobacco use: screening and cessation
#128 BMI: Screening and follow up plan


----------



## missyah20 (Dec 30, 2014)

Good Morning,

At my billing office we have many anesthesia providers who work in Endoscopy centers and do Cataract surgeries.  We had previously been reporting Measure #193 and will continue to do so, but with the cross cutting measures I'm not sure what else we should be reporting on.  Can we report on Measure #130 if they document med in the pre-anes eval?

I'm really not seeing anything else in the list that would apply.

Thanks!


----------



## missyah20 (Dec 30, 2014)

Nevermind . . . I figured this out. If I would have thought a bit more about it before replying I would have had my answer.  

Thanks!


----------



## amovia2012 (Jan 10, 2015)

*PQRS for anesthesia*

Other than measure# 130 and measure# 193 what else you can report for anesthesiologists? my Doctor provide anesthesia at ASC and hospital.

Thanks


----------

